
Youtipit - Reward with Bitcoin - instakill
http://www.youtipit.org/
======
kseudo
Hi all,

My name is Brian and I am one of the founders of this site. Youtipit is our
attempt to create the 'Online Busker': People submit their work and if members
see something they want to reward they can tip it. Just like you tip a street
performer, with Youtipit you can tip a blogger/programmer/musician online.

There is a long story behind Youtipit that I wont go into too much detail
about. Basically we started out a year ago trying to create a community where
by a person could buy credit and tip small amounts of money directly to other
members with very low fees. Looking back, we were incredibly naive about KYC
rules, banking restrictions, similar competitors (eg Flattr) and all sorts of
other issues that would normally make this project unviable. For a long time
we struggled to get to grips with these numerous problems... until we
discovered Bitcoin.

Bitcoin allows us to do exactly what we set out to: enable people to reward
good content in a tangible, affordable and convenient way. Since Bitcoin
currently exists in a legally gray area we are able to provide a very direct
way to reward someone online. We charge no fees so when you tip someone and
there are no deposit/withdrawal fees. Presently we make money through selling
of Bitcoins to members though we do have plans to add additional revenue
generating features.

Since we have relaunched the Bitcoin based site our membership has grown quite
rapidly. One of Bitcoins largest obstacles is that the Bitcon client/jargon
are prohibitive to new users. Youtipit helps here by acting like an online
wallet for you coins. We make it easy to sign up (using OpenId) and start
using Bitcoins through a web interface. Bitcoin has been getting a lot of
press lately we have been benefiting with an impressive upsurge in
registrations.

If anyone is interested please feel free to have a look and let us know of any
suggestions you might have that could make our service better. I would really
appreciate some honest and constructive feedback from you guys. Keep in mind
that we are running on a shoe string budget but we are improving the site
continually.

Cheers,

Brian

PS: Thanks to instakill for posting our site.

